# critical skills visa



## shaunbee (Dec 10, 2021)

hi all, I have a wireman's licence and want to find out if it qualify for a critical skills visa. On the skills list I saw electrical installation inspector which kinda sounds like a wireman's licence. if I do qualify which board should I register with?

Thanks


----------

